# Tips for making homemade lures??



## kmolloh2 (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm thinking about making a couple handmade lures before spring rolls around. Never tried it, but Its something I would love to get into. I have done a little research to start me off in the right direction, but was interested if anybody cared to share any tips or personal preferences that might help a newbie out. Like what different kinds of woods/other materials are good, what brand/color of paints work best, methods or tricks you've found that work. I want to start making cranks and jerk baits, but might eventually try soft plastics and jigs if I get a hang of things, so anything is on the table. I've seen a few of you guys on here with some awesome pictures and paint jobs. Wouldn't mind seeing a couple more because those things are a work of art. Any bit of info helps!


----------



## jake222 (Dec 26, 2014)

You can buy balsa wood for a square bill crank you can buy everything you need on mud hole. Com it's definitely worth useing your own color that you made


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

jansnetcraft.com


----------



## kmolloh2 (Jan 22, 2013)

Jake222, is balsa the only kind of wood you use?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

WWW.lurepartsonline.com is a great place for components. I'm in the process of building my first swimbait right now. You can buy already carved bodies from that site, or just blocks of wood if you want to turn/carve them yourself. Good luck!


----------



## jake222 (Dec 26, 2014)

kmolloh2 said:


> Jake222, is balsa the only kind of wood you use?



I have a friend carve them for me he says he uses balsa wood and he's had me paint 2 with his paint I just pay him 10 bucks and he does it I know mud hole has everything you need


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm using basswood. I think I personally would use it on crankbaits as well as it tends to be a little bit "tougher" than balsa, yet still easy to work with.


----------



## jake222 (Dec 26, 2014)

I think rappala is made out of balsa some of them anyway


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Balsa is by far the easiest to carve and sand. You can make the dust fly with
just coarse sand paper. But they are not near as durable as Bass wood or cedar.
Walleye and musky are hard on them not to mention bouncing them off rocks.
I even coated them with Flex coat a epoxy finish. If I'm going to go to the 
trouble to make a bait it won't be balsa. Recently I have been making a few out
of buckeye. I have not used them enough to comment on their durability. They
are tough enough to hold screw eyes and easier to work than bass wood or
cedar. Only down side so far is little extra sanding after 1st coat of sealer.


----------



## kmolloh2 (Jan 22, 2013)

So it sounds like it might be a good idea to make the first few from balsa, just because it's an easier wood to shape, until I get the hang of things. Then, move up to a more durable wood, because I'm with you Drm50, if I'm going to make this thing I want it to be able to survive a trip to West Branch or Berlin.


----------



## Fish With Teeth (Mar 1, 2008)

I make musky baits and have had good success with them. I use red cedar. Go to Lowe's and just get a western red cedar board like you would use on the side of your house. Find one with the least amount of knots and the straightest grain. You can also make baits from cellular PCV. That is the plastic trim boards you put on the outside of your house. You can get that at Lowe's too.

If you are just starting and have not purchased an air brush, You can use rattle cans just as well. I have found Walmart has the best variety of spray cans. Make sure and put down a quality primer coat of white, before you shoot your colors.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Fish With Teeth said:


> I make musky baits and have had good success with them. I use red cedar. Go to Lowe's and just get a western red cedar board like you would use on the side of your house. Find one with the least amount of knots and the straightest grain. You can also make baits from cellular PCV. That is the plastic trim boards you put on the outside of your house. You can get that at Lowe's too.
> 
> If you are just starting and have not purchased an air brush, You can use rattle cans just as well. I have found Walmart has the best variety of spray cans. Make sure and put down a quality primer coat of white, before you shoot your colors.


I've heard a lot about the PVC board. Is it tough to shape? I don't have a lathe, but have access to one if need be. Can it be shaped down with say a band or scroll saw and heavy sanding? Or will I just wear myself out?

Here's my rats so far B.T.W.


----------



## Fish With Teeth (Mar 1, 2008)

Bad Bub said:


> I've heard a lot about the PVC board. Is it tough to shape? I don't have a lathe, but have access to one if need be. Can it be shaped down with say a band or scroll saw and heavy sanding? Or will I just wear myself out?
> 
> Here's my rats so far B.T.W.


It is nice to work with. It works just like soft wood. It is a bit flexible though. Saw it, sand it or use a rasp, file or router. I don't think it has the same action as cedar does.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Fish With Teeth said:


> It is nice to work with. It works just like soft wood. It is a bit flexible though. Saw it, sand it or use a rasp, file or router. I don't think it has the same action as cedar does.


I'd like to give it a shot for one of these rats. The muskies are going to destroy these wooden ones.


----------

